# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Putting windows in single skin brick wall

## Arron

Hi. the downstairs of our house is just an empty shell. The walls are single skin brick with piers. At some time in the future, we will want to put windows in. The view from these windows will be rather dismal so they will probably be only about 1.2m wide and 1.2m high. When its time to do it, I'll get a builder to do the work, but I still like to understand how its done. Can someone give me a simple summary of the general steps to putting in these windows.  
I expect the first steps are to make a hole and get a steel lintel in. I cant imagine how this is done though. 
I've included a photo of the wall.  
I should point out that I dont intend to touch the piers, the windows will have to fit between the piers.
thanks
Arron

----------


## Bloss

Pretty simple on a single skin . First check whether the wall is load bearing - is it carrying roof or upper story wall loads on the brickwork. If it is then more care is needed. Get the right sized lintel - a steel angle inserted from the inside is often used - 90 x 90 x 8mm would be about right for that opening, but that would need to be confirmed. 
mark out the position of the window - height etc and using a masonry grinding wheel (on a small grinder say 100-115mm gives better control) and remove he mortar horizontally at the next level above where the highest line of bricks is to be removed. The mortar is removed only to the depth of the lintel - carefully done the mortar on the outer face-bricks is untouched (but can be fixed later anyway). The mortar is removed to around 200mm past the side of the marked openings. Once the space is all cleared of mortar the lintel is set in place and wedged tightly against the bottom of the brickwork it will support.  
Once the lintel is on place you can use a masonry blade to cut the vertical lines down each side then clear mortar for around a cope of the bricks in the top layer to be removed then carefully knock the bricks out with lump/block hammer down to the lower level of the opening. Prepare the opening to suit the window type and install the window. 
Do yourself a favour and get Allen Staine's book on Home Renovation as I think he covers this in there - $30 well spent. 
This is a simple and general description  - structural work should not be attempted by a novice without guidance and on-site advice from and experienced professional or other competent DIYer. Doing the wrong thing can be dangerous and expensive.

----------


## Jacksin

What concerns me, and I'm no engineer, is that cutting holes of the size mentioned would it not weaken any tie between the piers that, by the looks, support the whole upper storey?

----------


## Arron

thanks Bloss, much appreciated. 
the distance between the piers is about 1800. The windows could be smaller if they need to be, there is nothing to look at anyway. 
Arron

----------


## Arron

I see this book recommended quite a lot. I can get my wife to pick one up for me, but cant get in to browse it myself. I notice he has a couple of books with 'renovation' in the title. Can someone please clarify which is the right book for renovations of this level - would the 'The Australian Rennovators Manual' be the best one for me.  
I'm not brand new at this sort of thing, but not looking to build my own home either. 
thanks
Arron

----------


## Bloss

> What concerns me, and I'm no engineer, is that cutting holes of the size mentioned would it not weaken any tie between the piers that, by the looks, support the whole upper storey?

  oops - should have looked more closely at the pic. What I describe would still work, but on that wall with those huge RSJs sitting on the piers I'd not be cutting any holes without an engineer in to look at it. 
There are likely to be few problems and there are usually not much in the way of lateral forces in that sort of construction that properly supports with the right sized steel lintel won't cover - but you need advice from a pro after an onsite visit I'm afraid. I am sure they will say to stay at least a full brick and a half in from those piers - but get it confirmed. 
The Renovators Manual is the right one.

----------


## Arron

No problem. I'll be getting the right people in to look at it when the time comes. 
thanks for the info on the book. 
cheers
Arron

----------

